# Sunshades



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

What are the Pro's and Con's of sunshades?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pro:
they shade the sun...
reduce glint from the glass, the length has to be longer than the diameter of the objective lens.
partially shield mirage from the barrel depending on length.

con's:
they can be cumbersome if they're to big.
they take away available light for low light shooting creating a darker scope.
added weight.

I'm sure there are more, help me guys.

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't need one, will never use one, you could possibly be the gayest of gay if you do.......


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

How much light will they take away in a low light condition?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jiffy. said:


> Don't need one, will never use one, you could possibly be the gayest of gay if you do.......


Call me what you will.  But some of us actually get up early enough for sunrise and our bedtimes are after sunset.  
More times than not I don't need one, but there are times where I didn't have one and wished I did. I hate having glare on an early morning PD shoot.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Never, never set up into the sun, stalk with it at your back and in your enemies eyes. (or game animal) :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, but sometimes the enemy, or the deer, or the p-dog sneaks up behind you. Crafty little devils that they are.  And then you are forced to shoot into the sun.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate it when that happens..... heh heh


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just love all the pix I see online that have ARs(mostly) with a Barska Tactical and 12" long sunshade. The scope is almost as long as the rifle, and since it says "tactical" it makes the owner feel like a sniper!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Them Barska scopes with the long sunshades are soooo cool.

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

God dang, you guys are tempting me to take my sunshade off my 308 and use it as a pencil holder or something.......I'm getting the impression sunshades are to the rifle world like Avery/GHG/Zink skull caps are to the waterfowl world. oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have 2 scopes that came with sunshades, they are both still wrapped up in the paper they came in and are in the scope box with the paperwork. I don't use them, not that they are bad, I just never use them. They do have their place though.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I use to think they were a waste, but after using one I will never go back. It depends on the person, I am far sighted and don't wear glasses or contacts so at times I have a harder time picking up the cross hairs, it doesn't take long to find them but with the sunshade it takes less time. Every split second counts.

If it is low light conditions I just unscrew the thing and leave it in the case.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My Scheels scope came with one and I just left it on. Didn't know any better really.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it Fallguy. Next time I see the anti sunshade guys I'm going to put two of them on. oke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> God dang, you guys are tempting me to take my sunshade off my 308 and use it as a pencil holder or something.......I'm getting the impression sunshades are to the rifle world like Avery/GHG/Zink skull caps are to the waterfowl world. oke:


Kind of like the target turrets?

Id say I told you so. But I wont.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Target turrets are something I actually use, often.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Turrets are extremely important!!

If you don't see the usefullness of turrets you either don't shoot far enough to see them shine or you don't know how to properly use them (which isn't hard). Neither of which is a sin, many don't know or just don't care to know. Turrets and some type of rangefinding/subtention reticle are as important as a rangefinder. It's possible to get away with a bare mimumn of an elevation turret and a basic plex reticle but I personally like having more options.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > God dang, you guys are tempting me to take my sunshade off my 308 and use it as a pencil holder or something.......I'm getting the impression sunshades are to the rifle world like Avery/GHG/Zink skull caps are to the waterfowl world. oke:
> ...


You were right in the fact that I didn't need target turrets. Why? Because the Monarchs came with low profile turrets. I didn't know that prior to ordering. I put the targets on and the gun would not fit into my case, so I swapped back out with the low profile ones.

I agree, I like having the different options, so that is why I ordered the turrets and a Mil Dot. All I have to do now is educate my self and practice.

It's been slow at work so the other day I read through every page of this rifle forum, looking for info on various things. I should have bumped up a few posts. There was one where somebody posted a website with a Mil Dot simulator on it. Pretty interesting. Needless to say, I still have some work to do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jiffy. said:


> Turrets are extremely important!!
> 
> If you don't see the usefullness of turrets you either don't shoot far enough to see them shine or you don't know how to properly use them (which isn't hard). Neither of which is a sin, many don't know or just don't care to know. Turrets and some type of rangefinding/subtention reticle are as important as a rangefinder. It's possible to get away with a bare mimumn of an elevation turret and a basic plex reticle but I personally like having more options.


For p-dogs or paper, yes. For 99.999999% of REAL hunting situations, I disagree.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Depends on how you hunt and what you consider "REAL" hunting.

I've killed 8 deer in the last 3 years. Every single one of them required turrets spun or mil holdovers. The deer I shoot don't know I'm there and usually hit the ground not knowing what happened.

Not into pushing deer all over the country.....it's ok if others choose to, I just don't like hunting that way.

So I can say instead of not needing them in 99.999999 % of REAL hunting situations, I need them in 100.000000% of MY hunting situations. Whos to say what is considered REAL. :wink:

Again, some people will never have the need nor the want to use them. Personally all my rifles either have them or are in the process of getting them.

Here's a few of them....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Golly I just don't under stand how grandpa ever shot a deer with a gun stock of wood that warped. 
Golly I don't know whow dad ever shot a deer with a wood gun stock and a scope with out turrets.
Golly I don't know how I 've ever shot a deer with wood gun stocks that warp scopes with out turrets no range finder and a sun shade too.

What is next auto focus range finding auto trigger squezzing rifles?

Sun shades are good to have. You cannot always set up with the sun to your back and the wind in your face. I go with the wind first and for most.

 Al


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Setup depends on how and what you're hunting.

I usually just throw rocks.... :thumb:

It's better to have and not need than need and not have. However the yearning to learn how to use them has to be there. Some will never have it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Golly i just don't understand how Neolithic man killed animals with clubs.
Golly I just don't understand how Prehistoric man killed animals with fire-hardened points on wood spears.
Golly I just don't understand how Ancient man killed animals with wood arrows and tips made of chipped flint.
Golly, Golly, Golly...............

Golly I just don't understand why some people think I have to hunt the way their grandpa hunted and the way they still hunt.

Adam, let me know if you want to sell those target turrets for the new Monarch, the low ones are OK, but I'd rather have the taller ones.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy. said:


> Depends on how you hunt and what you consider "REAL" hunting.
> 
> I've killed 8 deer in the last 3 years. Every single one of them required turrets spun or mil holdovers. The deer I shoot don't know I'm there and usually hit the ground not knowing what happened.
> 
> ...


Jiffy,
What's that butt ugly one in the middle!!! oke:

Turrets are a must!

Adam,
That online simulator is called shooterready. It's a good simulator but not nearly as good as going out and pulling the trigger. Way more fun.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Geez, it is butt ugly isn't it. I bet he wears a mask when he takes it to the range.  :lol:

And people call my Savage butt ugly. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i think that green one very pretty  i keep telling my self some day i will have one like that.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not so sure I want to hunt like grandpa or dad. I have heard many tales from those times. Seems the 9 inch pie plate was acceptable to many and many a deer was gut shot or shot even farther back than that. Not that they aren't gut shot today, but you have to wonder if better equipment would have changed things.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Green Gun has a face only a mother could love.

She is soooooo purdy.....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like a lower end Savage to me........What model is that again?????

oke: :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Grandpa didn't live in an apartment in town, nor was he able to go to the range often. Grandpa worked hard from sun up to sun down except opening day of deer season. Opening day of deer season he took his Savage 99 rotery mag 303 Savage with the Lyman #2 peep site out and shot his deer. See grandpa owned all the fields and woods where he hunted. He knew where the deer would run when the city hord invaded the fields and woods. The city hord mostly didn't know much about deer habitat or habits so they took shots at flags of deer as they ran for cover. There for there were a lot of gut shot deer and those shot fether back.

Also what grandpa did and what dad did was not ment as a put down to all the new fangled stuff. It was to draw attention to the use of the new fangled stuff but put down the use of sun shades.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It's probably one of those low end stevens... oke: 
That scope looks like a knock off brand. Probably something that you could just as well pound nail with or run over.

I wonder what them poor people are doing?

Heck they didn't even have scopes when my grandpa was around, let a lone a highly sophisticated telescopic multi lense sight that has been coated with some super duper particles to increase light transmission. Ones that he could afford anyhow.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My grandpa owned a grocery store and my dad was on the railroad, no land in this family. I don't mind a sunshade if you need it, but putting it on a scope just to take a picture because you think it makes you a sniper is just silly!


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Also what grandpa did and what dad did was not ment as a put down to all the new fangled stuff. It was to draw attention to the use of the new fangled stuff but put down the use of sun shades.


My grandpa used the pickup to run them over.....saved on bullets that way.

I'm here to draw attention to the fact that sunshades are about as useful as **** on a boar. I give the edge to the **** as I like 'em, A LOT! :beer:

If you like sunshades, good for you, however I don't have a use for one. They are "fairy" tactical looking though.



AdamFisk said:


> Looks like a lower end Savage to me........What model is that again?????





xdeano said:


> It's probably one of those low end stevens... oke:
> That scope looks like a knock off brand. Probably something that you could just as well pound nail with or run over.


 Its an official Red Ryder carbine-action 200-shot range model air rifle with a compass in the stock, and this thing which tells time. :wink:

Actually it's a FN A3G with a NXS 5.5-22x56 mildot.










8 for 10 at 1K a while back. Pods and a bag only.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rock: bout time... oke:

Hay where's the sunshade!?

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I borrowed it to some guy that had a "tripod".... :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

did he by chance have a yellow lab? :eyeroll:

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That looks like a roll of duct tape on your shooting mat in the 1st pic. Do you use that to hold the cheap scope on top of that ugly rifle? 

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

That and I use it to tape all of the other shooters' hands together, as this is the only way I can place. :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy. said:


> That and I use it to tape all of the other shooters' hands together, as this is the only way I can place. :wink:


Hmmm, never thought of that one before. That might work. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I always though you used that to hold your green gun together.

xdeano


----------

